# Help a brother organize his ammo storage!



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not an ammo hoarder. I don't have crates and crates of it. Would I like to? Yes, but for now, I have been putting money into food preps (can't eat bullets). I had at one time, a year of food for one person (2 if rationed very carefully) but when I thought the house had sold, I donated a healthy portion of it.

So here's what I have.








12ga, .22lr, 9mm, .357 magnum, and 30.06. I do have other calibers (16ga, 20ga, .410) not shown.

That is the problem. I would like it all to fit in my cabinet. Yes I am still working out of my original cabinet for now.

What's missing from the bottom is one more ammo can. I have 2 plastic cans. One is one I take to the range. The other is one that the extra ammo goes into (sometimes 100 pack there is 101) or if I have a few rounds left after range day. Sometimes I go to the outdoor range and have to leave when it gets dark and I have ammo left.

If this were your cabinet, how would you organize it? How would you arrange it?

Eventually I am getting a larger SAFE. But for now, this cabinet is all I have. I live in a bachelor pad, so I don't have to worry about kids getting to anything. Plus I have cable or trigger locks on everything anyways.

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd just put in ammo cans and set them in the closet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I keep all in usgi ammo cans and they are stored in the coolest possible places.

Cans range from 30 cal through 20mm cans.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like to write the year of purchase on the ammo box with a Sharpie. Newest ammo goes to the bottom of the stacks in the safes. (Some stays in the larger shipping box if it is a bulk purchase). Older ammo is shot first so before I go to the range I "spot" some ammo using the older boxes and load mags or put it in my range bag.

I highly doubt you have to write the "Date" of your ammo on the box as it lasts a long long time. I know guys who have ammo that is easily 50 or more years old. But for me it gives a sense of order. 

I also try and separate "range ammo" from more expensive "personal defense" ammo but I have a separate small safe for that. Lately all I've been buying for a few of my favorite personal protection weapons is JHP Defense Ammo. Practice what you Carry.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

I put mine in ammo cans as well. I label the caliber on the can and call it a day. The problem I'm having is that I have too many ammo cans. I have an old 4 drawer filing cabinet that I was thinking about using as my ammo storage from here on out.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay, right away you need 2 ammo storage areas.
1 for the ammo you can shoot
another for the stuff you only plan on cracking open in the event of a zombie apocalypse. 

Seriously, find yourself some of those sealed ammo cans (make sure the rubber gasket is in good condition) and a couple of dessicant bags and seal up your Zombie bullets. These will be the good hollow points and performance ammo. Leave the RNL and ball ammo for playing at the range. Stockpile the good stuff for TEOTWAWKI. Seal it up tight for long-term storage, and never dip into that reserve. Ammo on a shelf has to be packed, so your EOW bullets should already be ready to grab 'n go. I think I have 3 or 4 ammo cans reserved for the end of the world. I add fresh stuff whenever I load something special.

So Wolf 7.62x39 hollowpoints go into the EOW can
Ball ammo goes into the shoot-me bin.
Hydrashoks in the EOW can.
Lead reloads go to the shoot-me bin.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have it on shelves, separated by caliber in ammo cans. It looks about like yours does for the most part. I had it all upstairs but the floor looks to be buckling from the weight. (It's good to be me} So to the basement it will go. I have big furniture type desiccant bags in each ammo can. Each can is labeled and post-it notes denote amount in each can. Magazines are all topped off and multiplied by 30.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I like the idea of 30 mm cannon ammo cans. They are quite large. Steel sealed. Moving one that was full would be difficult due to the weight I presume.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

I also store ammo in different parts of the house as well, if someone gets to some of it I'll have a few more spots.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

get a bigger cabinet? maybe?
and for the record I only have one brother and it isn't you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I prefer separate ammo cans for different calibers. Cans have caliber and type marked. For instance 12 gauge 00. I date the ammo but I shot WW2 ammo in the nineties with zero miss fires. Cans go on a reinforced shelf in a cool dry area.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As said, all in cans, that being ammo that was not sealed to start, the sealed cases are on pallets in the bunker. 

Shop has over 50k on the floor, all military caliber.

Nothing gets left to atmospheric exposure. 

I probably have OCD in that respect, left over from the military, example, LAW rocket motors that did not ignite because of fusing moisture.

When I pull that trigger, I want EVERYTHING to work, everytime.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I have 3 ammo cans, I keep a mix of 22lr, 9mm and 12g in each, as those are the guns I have. I like the mix, that way in a pinch, I can grab any one of my cans and have all three types of ammo I need.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Armed Iowa said:


> I have 3 ammo cans, I keep a mix of 22lr, 9mm and 12g in each, as those are the guns I have. I like the mix, that way in a pinch, I can grab any one of my cans and have all three types of ammo I need.


Excellent idea, I have four 20mm under the bench that are G&G, each holds !k of 7.62 nato and 1k of 5.56, plus mags for each weapon that uses the ammo. M14. FNFAL, Galil both,

plus 20 & 30 round m16 mags. About 30 mags total. These are primary rounds, that is why they are grouped together. East block is considered secondary.

It requires two to lift each of them.

AK ammo is kept in 50 cal. cans with spare mags, the bulk is in original cases, mostly east German.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

pack ammo into 50mm ammo cans, then pack 3 ammo cans into 1 milk crate and stack them 3 high (it gets too heavy to go higher)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

doc holliday said:


> pack ammo into 50mm ammo cans, then pack 3 ammo cans into 1 milk crate and stack them 3 high (it gets too heavy to go higher)


doc, you do mean 50 cal. Cans, right?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Ammo cans are the way to go but, they're getting scarce & expensive. 
If you don't need it to be air & water tight... I scour yards sales and such for old used metal tool boxes. 
The old ones are tough, have a handle and can take a good bit of weight. 
For larger storage, as others have said before: old refrigerators, filing cabinets, old cheap safe, etc. Just MAKE SURE the floor where you are putting it can handle the combined weight of container and ammo.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I store my reserves in clearly marked ( 45, 5.56, 9mm , 30-06, 227, and 38, 00, and and bird shot ) ammo cans in a closet set aside for dry goods, tp, first aid, etc. Cool and dry. I keep spare boxes that are more easily accessible in various locations throughout the house ( Safes, drawers where guns are, etc. ) My stored reserve ammo is starting to take up some room so I may have to modify or make other arrangements. I am always adding ammo.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My ammo is in boxes under the bed,in milk crates stacked in the closet. Got 4 spam cans in deep storage for just in case. Apartment living sucks for storage space.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I use the 30 cal ammo can for everything. All are marked and tagged per caliber and bullet. I even put an extra mag in the can just in case I'm in a hurry. All are stacked in a gun safe. Yep I have 2 safes one for guns and another for ammo. With the price of ammo and availability you need to protect the ammo like a firearm from fire or theft. What good is your firearm collection without the ammo??


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

For storing ammo you just can’t bet ammo cans (LOL). The difference is how you organize your cans. For me I paint and tag each can with the date they were reloaded, caliber/grain of the bullet and the powder charge. For example for 5.56 will have an orange stripe and 7.62x39 will have a green one. That way if I’m in a hurry all I have to do is look for the color.

As for storing ammo and powder I keep mine in the garage. I’ve been doing that for 30 years and never had any problems with powder or ammo going bad. I’ve reloaded 9mm ammo just the other day with powder that I purchased in the seventies. And have shot 22LR that was 40 years old.

I’m not saying don’t store your ammo in a climate controlled area and definitely if you live in an extreme climate. But today’s powders are not as sensitive to temperatures as you would think. Moisture is the true killer.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I live in a high humidity area and it gets pretty hot in the summer. 

I found a shoe box full of ammo I bought about 25 years ago that was sitting in a storage building that is not sealed and is not climate controlled. 

The box was eaten by critters and fell apart. 

Every round went BANG.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have 2 stack=on ammo cabinets they are full , I am working on getting one more , that will do me just fine for now .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I like the Ridgid tool job site security cabinets. They of course are lockable and can be bolted to the floor. 

Great for bulk storage but not very portable of course. 

Two sizes available.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I have 20 usgi .50 cal ammo cans full,and about 8 mtm zombie cans I got real cheap all but one downstairs on a dedicated shelf.one of the plastic cans is upstairs in a cabinet next to the safe,locked with a mix of defensive 9mm,5.56 and some buckshot.I also have full mags in the handguns nearby and one mag each in each ar and another spare for each with the shotgun loaded with 00 12.ga in the safe jic.ammo cans are the best I feel.I do not even have to use desiccant in them,just inventory the ammo and leave it alone.I have some ammo that is 25+years old and it shoots just fine.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> doc, you do mean 50 cal. Cans, right?


Damn, I didnt catch that one... LOL yes 50 cal brain is old and tired


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> Damn, I didnt catch that one... LOL yes 50 cal brain is old and tired


Don't feel bad, I suffer from brain farts all the time.

I am probably the oldest one here, was in my mommies tummy while she was welding up the battleship Massachusetts BB59.

Of course we have some spelling Nazis here at times, I had one tell me one time that my entire posting was of no value due to one spelling error.

I did PM the turd and told him what I thought, hey I even find books with errors, yes, my spelling sucks, thank God for spell checking.

That is right, the God of Isaac and Abraham, If you don't like it tough shit, that goes for atheist, agnostics and muzslimes.

I do have 40MM cans, they are US Navy ones from Bofors ammo storage.

The problem with the 20MM and 40MM cans is, I can't carry them.

Suggestion, buy more cans and fill them up.

I don't shoot my ammo, I just stack it up, I shoot customer ammo or make them pay for it.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Armed Iowa said:


> I have 3 ammo cans, I keep a mix of 22lr, 9mm and 12g in each, as those are the guns I have. I like the mix, that way in a pinch, I can grab any one of my cans and have all three types of ammo I need.


I keep mine in 50 cal ammo cans and they are marked with a Sharpie. I also have 3 "Go" cans in case I'm short on time. They have a specific mixture of ammo to compliment my "go to" weapons. Cans 1 & 2 are similar, the third is nice to have ammo.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

All my pistol calibers and 22lr along with my 7.62mm belted ammo for my 1919a4 are in 7.62 USGI Ammo Cans and all My rifle calibers are in 50 cal USGI Ammo Cans and all my cans are labeled as to content and kept inside in a closet all my extra New unopened Mags are in a 20mm USGI Can. Labels are self adhesive printer labels (printed in 20pt font size) from Office Depot with the addition of clear packing tape added for extra protection


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I cut stencils designating can content, AK means 7.62x39 with mags, surface is red with white letters. 

Use rattle cans to mark them.

This process is followed with mags for m14, galil, fnfal, all are 50 cal cans with ammo.

This does not include factory loaded cans such as those with APM2 with content of 192 rounds of 30 APM2 in clips and bandoliers 

Garand cans are marked with eight dots in two staggered rows either in yellow or black indicating BALL or AP in clips.

Belted ammo for mg's are 10 dots in a row with line linking them together.

Nato ammo is in nato blue on od cans with stenciled pack indicator for whether 5 round or 8 round clips.

Ammo such as i2 ga is marked as such, 12B or S added for slug.

the cases and cans with 852 and 118 are marked with a white cross with an 18 or 52.

Many 20MM cans are filled with 5.56 with a dozen mags thrown in in bandoliers, with either 20 or 30 round or both mags.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with Medic33. Buy a bigger cabinet. Early on I had too many different caliber firearms. After looking at the firearms from my prepper point of view, I sold my 2 M-1 carbines (still have the ammo), and .40 pistol. When the wife began shooting an wanted her own pistol, a 9mm was the best she could handle. Wish she could have handled a .45 ACP, but... So, buy a bigger cabinet, or a second cabinet and divide it by pistol ammo vs. rifle ammo.


----------

